# Just a little escapism...



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually, the result of my ADD not being able to sustain one project for very long. I was working on scaling up a caboose but then I started feeling a little froggy...

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC00992sm.JPG

The frog is bits of rail embedded in "Magnum Steel" putty epoxy which was tamped into place until it hardened then shaped with Dremel and file once fully hard. The ties are hand-ripped from a piece of 1/2 X 6" plank that I picked up at Home Depot (no table saw here.) So they're a bit oversize to be prototypical but then, I'm not really worried about it. :]


All of it was assembled sitting at our apartment's dinner table so I'm rather happy that it came out so well given the limited tools I have. Injuries were limited to puncturing my left thumbnail and making a large blister on my right palm. Under par for me!


More photos at: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/

Thumb photo after removing tiny thumbnail shard at: http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/DSC00983.JPG Amazing how much discomfort such a little thing can cause. Makes me feel even more sorry for torture victims.


Trot, the healing, fox...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks nice. I did not think there was room to spike the guardrail on both sides. What is your flangeway width? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, 

There isn't room. Flangeway is .115" to .120" because the web of the guard rail is filed slightly (to set the gap) and relieved where the main rail spikes are. The guard is spiked on the rail side with nails through holes drilled in the web... I have one left to spike down so I'll get photos of what I'm talking about before I install it... 

Later, 
Trot, the unsophisticated, fox...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So more to G1MRA standards than NMRA. Got it. 

Cool idea to relieve it to accommodate the spikes, did not notice that in the picture. 

Cool, appreciate the info. Want to replace guard rails on my Aristo "lumps" that they call switches. Was wondering best way to hold them in place. Did not think of the ideas you used. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, new shots uploaded: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC01006.JPG 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC01012.JPG 

You can see where it's ground to slip over the spikes and you can barely make out the little bit of filing I did to bring the railheads closer together. I don't know what standards the drawing was made to, it's something I've had in my "To do" archive for several years, I just built to it and improvised as I needed to. :] You can see that I went way overboard with spikes to make this thing as robust as possible. 

Trot, the sore-handed, fox... ;]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Impressive work! Smart idea using putty with the frog. Do you perhaps have a close-up of it?


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Paulus, 

Beware, these are 2.5MB files: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC01014.JPG 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC01015.JPG 

One with flash, one without. The photos remind me that I'm not done shaping the frog! The problem I had was that this putty has a 5-minute cure time. I barely got the thing together before it was so hard I could shape it anymore. It files like phenolic though and the Dremel makes quick work of it so shaping the ends will be easy. The other end is much better as that's where I started tamping with a file tip (nice, flat, tamper.) 

My MDC 1:24 scale caboose looks extremely undersized sitting on this thing. :] 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/trotfox/pix/trackwork/DSC01016.JPG


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've used putty, resin, epoxy and other stuff for frogs outside. I found better success with solder as the other stuff crumbles over time. Just my experience.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I take it the straight route is "f" scale?


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

SE18, 

Yeah but solder don't stick to aluminum rail.  My other two switches are Micro Engineering kits and came pre-soldered. They have held up beautifully despite all the moving and having been outside for quite a while without much care. The plastic tie strips did not fare so well though... 

jgallaway, 

Indeed it is! This is my first piece of standard-gauge F-scale equipment. :] 

Trot, the blistered, fox... (palm and thumb, owie!)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can "solder" (more braze) aluminum: *[url]http://durafix.com/*[/url]

I'd be tempted to try it.

Regards, Greg


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

TrotFox,

I have always enjoyed your humor with your imaginative descriptions following your signature.

I wish I could be so creative.

John


----------

